# Pork Butt / Brine



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

How long do you soak a pork butt in a brine solution?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I just noticed this was my 666 post, no wonder there are no replies. LOL


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I never brine my pork butts and have two on the pit right now. I simply season them the night before and smoke them with pecan for 1.5 hrs/lb or until internal temp reaches 195F. Then foil and cooler for an hour or so....then pull.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I tried a 3/4 cup salt / 3/4 cup sugar mix and let it soak for about two hours, patted it dry added pepper, garlic and a little cumin. I have errands to run today plus it's 99 degrees and I didn't want to stand over my big pit so I popped it the electric smoker. I'm using pecan and will smoke it for a couple of hours and then wrap it for the rest of the cook time. I'll see how it turns out this evening.

Thanks for the reply.

Shooter


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

How/where did you get pecan and pork butt in Afghanistan?

I use Lantana's South Texas All Purpose Seasoning. It is really good! _I did not mean to hi-jack your thread about brining _though.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

salth2o said:


> How/where did you get pecan and pork butt in Afghanistan?
> 
> LOL I got home last Tuesday and hopefully won't have to go back until the end of the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if I could mail some to you in one of those flat rate boxes? If you will pm me your address of where you will be when you go back I will give it a shot.

salth2o



Shooter said:


> salth2o said:
> 
> 
> > How/where did you get pecan and pork butt in Afghanistan?
> ...


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

PM sent Salt.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Pork Butt*

Being raised in Georgia where BBQ is spelled PORK, I have never seen anyone there brine butts. Butts are so fatty they don't really need brining.

Also, we cooked butt at a much higer temp over oak wood fired for a shorter period of time. Cooked it to an internal temp of around 170-175 degrees and sliced or chopped it. Rarely did anyone make pulled pork in Georgia. The higher temp also gave the meat a much crustier "bark" on the outside which some prefer to the inside meat.

Generally ii was served with a spicey sauce with much more mustard in it than you find in Texas. I now make my own sauce since I can't find the type I grew up with here in Texas.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you seen this post from Marsh Jr. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190416 As far as brine time, at least 24 to 36 hr.
I use 1 cup of (table) salt and 1 cup of dk. brown sugar per gallon of water.
Try it for yourself.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

If you have the time try brine on one and not on another and cook at the same time. You will be suprised at the wasted time you spent brining. I have also found that doing a dry rub day before vs 15 mins before it hits the pit you cant taste the difference


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with brining a pork butt and I like to do it quite a bit. I use a 3-2-1 ratio for my brine. 3 parts water, I have used apple juice in place of water not bad. 2 parts kosher salt, and 1 part brown sugar (the darker the better).

I have experimented with different spices in the brine and you can not go wrong with throwing in a couple two three heads of garlic sliced in half and a palm full of of whole black peppercorns. I have also supplemented the brine with a half cup of molasses.

I let the pork brine at least over night but prefer to let it sit for 24-48 hours. I pull it out and put a good rub on it, it will sit over night and I'll throw it on the smoker.

I would not hesitate to use the blood orange or date wood if you have it over there. Yeah it would give a different flavor but any fruit wood is suitable for smoking IMO if it has seasoned and is not green.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

There's really no need to brine a pork butt. It's one of the most forgiving cuts of meat that you can smoke. There's plenty of fat already in the meat to render it juicy and tender. I guess it wouldn't hurt to brine but really not needed. Smoke it at 200-225 till it reaches an internal temp of 195-200. Wrap and store in a cooler for an hour to an hour an a half. Unwrap, pull it, then have some good finishing sauce on hand and enjoy.


----------

